# Look what came in the mail today



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

They came from a company called New Habit Inc. The brushes are called "ISOKINETICS."

I think the owner of the company found me through my website. He called last week and asked if he could send me some samples. I had no idea he would send me this big package. 

I like the idea of using these for decks and siding. The bristles actually look like they are very high quality.

I haven't used them yet, but I will post a review if anyone is interested...

DISCLAIMER: The company didn't ask me to post anything here or anywhere for that matter. All they asked of me directly was to send them a letter describing my experience with the product. I wanted to post them because I think they are an interesting "new" product and figured more people would be interested in them as well.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Long handles, interesting, nice beer bottle size reference.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Huh...I see that little one is "Ribbed For Her Pleasure"



Those handles make sense for decks though
I always dance with a Bestt Liebco fatty (Stainer) on the end of a 4-8 ft. Sherlock Posi-lock pole
I like the weight and balance
Those Stainer handles twist right out and it twists right on the posi-lock
Or I use the brush grip for others
I wouldn't switch to these things, I like the pole I use...and being able to switch out the brush
But I see their point

Let us know how the brushes are


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> they are an interesting "new" product


Naw, they have been around for years. Just ask these guys:


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Well MY wife's has a jet engine on it, and it's been smokin' today!

If I bought one without upgrading her to a rocket she'd bust a gasket!

Where's the switch on those things?

...or are they some kinda voodoo levitation kinda thing?

Can't wait 'til you give us a full report.
r


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I know they are not a new product. That's why I put new in quotes. I think they are an interesting variation on an old product.

I will be trying out the 6" deck stainer today.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Keep us posted Humble.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I used the 6" deck stainer today and did about 100 square feet in 15 minutes. It cleaned up pretty easily. I don't think it lost a single bristle.

All in all I liked it and will take care of it and buy a new one when it isn't any good anymore.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

slickshift said:


> I always dance with a Bestt Liebco fatty (Stainer) on the end of a 4-8 ft. Sherlock Posi-lock pole


...so technical, yet so eloquent


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Rich said:


> ...so technical, yet so eloquent


...and the live show is poetry in motion 
I can usually gather an audience when I do "The Deck Dance"
Chicks dig it
I should sell tickets
Lol...


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

slickshift said:


> ...and the live show is poetry in motion
> I can usually gather an audience when I do "The Deck Dance"
> Chicks dig it
> I should sell tickets
> Lol...


haha...you must have done a rain dance recently
you getting any of this crazy rain like we are in CT?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Ayup
It's wacko
Went through sun, fog, sun, drizzle, sun, downpour to get to the jobsite today
...wacko


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

I like the big one Humble. It reminds me of my rig today a 4 inch Purdy duck taped to a broom handle. We use it for rolling and tipping decks with sikkens oil or varnishing floors. Mike/Mopaint


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Mopaint said:


> I like the big one Humble. It reminds me of my rig today a 4 inch Purdy duck taped to a broom handle. We use it for rolling and tipping decks with sikkens oil or varnishing floors. Mike/Mopaint


No painter should be subjected to that! :laughing:


----------



## FHI Decks & Windows (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm in the wrong trade! All I get is samples of the product that are to small to build anything with. If I add up all of the free products that I have received over the years I could build a small birdhouse and fill it with Irwin utility knife blades.


----------

